# Meter Pack Configuration



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a Guy said:


> I have a 3unit home operating on one meter. Owner wants to provide each tenant their own meter. Currently all units operating on single 125amp panel.
> 
> I want to provide 125 amp to each unit so planning to use EATON 1MP3124RC (3 socket meter pack - 400 bus/125 tenant) and run each tenant to subpanel. I am planning to use 600kcm for the single phase overhead.
> 
> ...


Here, our POCO issues meter sockets for free to EC's. I can get up to a 6 bank meter socket.
I just have to fill out a form with the address(') and if it is not installed at said address('), I will be charged for it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is one from Platt Ellectric for under $900. https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ctionID=7&GroupID=92&CatID=1020&SubCatID=2220


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I did one a several months ago, but I can't find the invoice. I think it was more like Dennis's in cost. I think you may be getting the shaft


----------



## Just a Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! I will definitely call POCO now to find out if they do same in this area. Thanks, aftershocknews.


----------



## Just a Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks. I looked at the panel Dennis cited and it is aluminum bus. I was hoping to stay with copper as wiring size already at 600kcm needing a 3.5" mast. I may have to go to aluminum to reduce costs. If I used aluminum panel it would take a 1000kcm thwn wire for 400amp bus. Does code allow for split feeders and if so, is it a straight split 2-500's for a 1000kcm?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Just a Guy said:


> Hey guys, thanks. I looked at the panel Dennis cited and it is aluminum bus. I was hoping to stay with copper as wiring size already at 600kcm needing a 3.5" mast. I may have to go to aluminum to reduce costs. If I used aluminum panel it would take a 1000kcm thwn wire for 400amp bus. Does code allow for split feeders and if so, is it a straight split 2-500's for a 1000kcm?


The code does allow parallel service conductors as long as the smallest size is 1/0 or larger


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

> Dennis Alwon said:
> 
> 
> > The code does allow parallel service conductors as long as the smallest size is 1/0 or larger


For some reason I thought is was #1.


----------



## Just a Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys. I will start with POCO tomorrow but at least I have plan b now.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Unless the units have electric ranges and electric baseboard I would sell 60 amp services to each unit and feed meters 200 amps.


----------



## Nigmas (Aug 29, 2014)

NOt sure if you bought a meter cabinet yet, but i had just installed a 6 gang horizontal unit 200 amp unit and cost was $550 i think it was a millbank, but i know some areas power companies require specific meter cabinets, i know if i go an hour north of here that company uses a different cabinet. My unit didnt provide breakers on the meter cabinet so that may be one price difference.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Unless the units have electric ranges and electric baseboard I would sell 60 amp services to each unit and feed meters 200 amps.



If it were me , I would remember that the code requires 100 amp services to dwelling units.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> If it were me , I would remember that the code requires 100 amp services to dwelling units.


230.79C says that is only for single family dwellings.

I would do a 3 gang 200a rated meter socket with 3 100a disconnects or 60s below. The load isnt changing so I dont see the need to boost the service that much.


----------

